# 1940 ? Firestone Flying Ace (COLSON)



## hzqw2l (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello,

Picked this up today.  Not mint but I think it's completely original except tires and maybe grips.  

Nice reddish patina throughout.  Has Miller kickstand instead of triangle.  

Anyone know if these had to come with triangle stands or was the miller an option?

1940 Catalog page shows drop stand with grill type chain guard.  1941 catalog page shows bolt on kickstand. 

Could this be a 1940 frame built with 1941 components?

Wheels have the pinstriping. Seat looks original.

Looking for any information.

Needs a headlight but I think I'll wait awhile.

Can't wait til spring....


----------



## JRE (Jan 15, 2009)

awsome bike.It should have a rear drop stand on it.


----------



## JRE (Jan 15, 2009)

I've got a colson drop stand and truss rods wth the bracket I'd sell.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 15, 2009)

*Colson Drop Stand*

Yes, You Can Tell By The Placement Of The Two Reflectors,the Holes Were For The Drop Stand Hanger.


----------



## danilo1219 (Jan 15, 2009)

*My Colson 1941*

Hey , very nice bike ... I have one simiar to this one please see pic attached.  Mine had the dropstand.


----------



## hzqw2l (Jan 15, 2009)

*Nice Bike*



danilo1219 said:


> Hey , very nice bike ... I have one simiar to this one please see pic attached.  Mine had the dropstand.




Excellent looking bicycle.  Do you have before pictures to share?

I have a drop stand on a girls Colson. I'll probably swap it out as soon as the weather warms up here.

Now I'm tempted to do my bike


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jan 16, 2009)

*Maybe...*

Don't jump to a conclusion...!!! a miller stand would be correct rear drop stands were kind of old by then... check the rear stays for missing paint and wear the stand ears/stoppers usually are mushroomed on the edge and bolts usually remove paint alot of bikes were rear stand ready with holes in the fender but maybe they had the shop remove it before they rode it...

I have this exact bike but a Highway Patrol different paint... your bike is a excellent example of a original unmolested bike...

DON'T SELL IT!!!!    RIDE IT!!!!:eek:

Great pictures !!!

J A M I E


----------



## hzqw2l (Jan 16, 2009)

*Pictures of your bike?*



Aeropsycho said:


> DON'T SELL IT!!!!    RIDE IT!!!!:eek:
> 
> Great pictures !!!
> 
> J A M I E





No plans on selling it and I plan on riding it as soon as spring allows.  

It was -10 here today.

Any pictures of your bike posted anywhere?


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jan 16, 2009)

*Pics...un uh*

No but someday, I will dazzle everyone with my bike pics as for now I need a shovel to get to them... Damb hoarding disorder 

Yours is waaaay perfect I pieced mine together it took me 3 years to find that chain guard!!!

J A M I E


----------



## hzqw2l (Jan 16, 2009)

Aeropsycho said:


> Don't jump to a conclusion...!!! a miller stand would be correct rear drop stands were kind of old by then... check the rear stays for missing paint and wear the stand ears/stoppers usually are mushroomed on the edge and bolts usually remove paint alot of bikes were rear stand ready with holes in the fender but maybe they had the shop remove it before they rode it...
> 
> J A M I E




BTW, I looked really closely today and there is no paint scraped or bare metal anywhere around the tripod mount.  I don't think there ever was one on this bike.

Thanks Again.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow, awesome find! I had that same bike with a later, ugly guard. I recently sold mine, and would love to find a really nice complete original one again when I have the space.


----------

